# ka24e distributor stuck in block?????



## 985johnm (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm trying to rebuild the engine and need the distributor pulled. I took the engine out of the truck. I'm trying to remove the distributor but it won't come out. Both top bolts are removed. Is there a side bolt? It's also hard to advance/retard the dist. takes all i have. please help


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

use a 2x2 peice of wood about 2 and 12 feet long up through the bottm and tap it with a hammer or pull the oil pump first ..


----------

